# Barcellona su Pellè per il dopo Messi



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2014)

Lo riporta Sport.es. L'attaccante del Feyenoord negli ultimi 2 anni ha segnato 54 gol diventando il più prolifico bomber italiano in un campionato estero.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=450]DexMorgan[/MENTION] per favore evitiamo maiuscole ed uscite del genere. Non siamo al bar.


Scusate il commento ma qualsiasi altra parola è superflua


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Lo riporta Sport.es. L'attaccante del Feyenoord negli ultimi 2 anni ha segnato 54 gol diventando il più prolifico bomber italiano in un campionato estero.



Dopo questa le ho lette veramente tutte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi, però certe notizie evitiamole, dai...


----------



## raducioiu (2 Maggio 2014)

Sono morto dal ridere. Credo sia la sparata di mercato più divertente di sempre.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Maggio 2014)

Secondo Sky l'Olympiakos ha appena offerto 5 milioni per il fenomeno Pellè.


----------



## Sindaco (2 Maggio 2014)

Pellè è il mio idolo indiscusso e Prandelli deve vergognarsi di non averlo mai nemmeno convocato per un'amichevole contro il fetusistan in questi due anni...


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2014)

What?!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2014)

Pellè è un buon giocatore ma certe notizie sembrano barzellette dai.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Maggio 2014)

Veramente Sport.es dice solo che il Barcelona cerca una punta di peso e fa il nome di Pellè. Messi non lo nomina proprio


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2014)

Se ciao core, con tutti i soldi che ha il Barca va a prendere sto Pelle buono solo per l'eredivise.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2014)

Allora, non so come ripeterlo. Ma leggete i topic in bacheca?

http://www.milanworld.net/vogliamo-solo-discussioni-post-costruttivi-vt16692.html


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Veramente Sport.es dice solo che il Barcelona cerca una punta di peso e fa il nome di Pellè. Messi non lo nomina proprio



.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Maggio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> [MENTION=450]DexMorgan[/MENTION] per favore evitiamo maiuscole ed uscite del genere. Non siamo al bar.
> 
> 
> Scusate il commento ma qualsiasi altra parola è superflua



Seh vabbè ripeto, cos'è, un regime? Manco scherzare si può più?

Vabbè dai, comunque notizia esilarante priva di fondamento.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora, non so come ripeterlo. Ma leggete i topic in bacheca?
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/vogliamo-solo-discussioni-post-costruttivi-vt16692.html



Ma il sarcasmo qua sopra è vietato?
Vorrei una risposta senza rischiare il ban per questa domanda.

Cioè manco ci fossero novelli Einstein qua sopra che ne sanno più di tutti, diventa pesante così.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Maggio 2014)

Notizia epica


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2014)

pelle non è un giocatore neanche da serie A, è scarso segna solo perchè ha il fisico, secondo me anche rami messo prima punta in una squadra olandese farebbe 15-20 gol..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Maggio 2014)

Da Messi a Pellè


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma il sarcasmo qua sopra è vietato?
> Vorrei una risposta senza rischiare il ban per questa domanda.
> 
> Cioè manco ci fossero novelli Einstein qua sopra che ne sanno più di tutti, diventa pesante così.


Ho modificato il tuo post ed ho scritto il motivo.

Ma il post che hai quotato (quello con il link) non c'entra nulla con te. Era riferito a quelli che criticano le news che vengono postate. Una forma di non rispetto nei confronti di chi posta.


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2014)

Però ragazzi, si chiedono giustamente post costruttivi, ma se il topic di partenza non lo è


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Maggio 2014)

Non capisco come si possa prendere seriamente una notizia del genere


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

Sport ed El Mundo generalmente sono quotidiani molto vicini alle cose del Barça.

Ovviamente non sarà il dopo Messi, ma è probabile che un interesse (magari per la panchina) ci sia.


----------



## Dexter (3 Maggio 2014)

Guardate che non è tanto più scarso di Llorente eh.


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2014)

Avevo letto Pelè 

Scherzi a parte, irrealizzabile a mio avviso. Acidi di primissima qualità


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, però certe notizie evitiamole, dai...



Appena l'ho vista sono morto dalle risate...dovevo metterla per forza


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica la notizia ahahahha


----------



## Jaqen (4 Maggio 2014)

Il Barcellona ha finito di specchiarsi cit


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Maggio 2014)

ahahahahah


----------

